# HPS going out



## HemperFi (Sep 15, 2012)

I had to finish out my last grow with an MH bulb. My HPS keeps knocking off the breaker. I was testing it today trying to figure out if it the bulb or the Ballast. I'm thinking it's the bulb because I switched it out with a new MH bulb and it seems to be working well. My question is this -- when an HSP bulb is bad will it still fire up and run for a while and then pop the breaker?


----------



## tastyness (Sep 16, 2012)

No clue- but I'm sure someone will know.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Sep 16, 2012)

What kind of ballast?  A magnetic HPS ballast uses a capacitor to fire the lamp, an MH does not have/use a capacitor.  If your ballast is a magnetic one and has a switch on it to change between MH and HPS, then it -might- be the cap.  Usually its obvious when you open the case and look - a bad capacitor will usually show bulging or deformity.  The capacitor is a silver oval 'can' with 2 terminals on its top.  But be real careful - even a dead capacitor will hold enough raw voltage to ruin your day if you touch its 2 terminals together.  You have to short them out with like a screw driver to discharge its stored power.

If its a digital ballast - I've no idea, but would watch carefully for fire-kinda things happening.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 16, 2012)

It's a digital ballast -- it fires up the HPS and then a few minutes later it pops the breaker and then shuts off. It runs the MH bulb without a problem. I'm thinking it's the bulb, but I don't have another HPS bulb to try. I have ordered 2 new HPS bulbs from 1000bulbs.com and will get another one with the new 600w digital light system I have ordered from HTG Supply. If it will only run MH bulbs I will put it in the vedge area and put the Digital ballast from there in the tent. I was just wondering how an HPS bulb acts when it is bad. 

Peace


----------



## gourmet (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a lumatek digital ballast that runs my MH or HPS with no problems.  Mine specifically says it is made to run both bulbs though.  If I recall from research not all run both bulb types.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Sep 16, 2012)

I dunno whether it is the bulb.  Seems like the fuse on the ballast would pop before a breaker.  Sounds like the ballast or power cord more than bulb. I have never had a bad lamp blow a circuit breaker.  Anyone else have?


----------



## gourmet (Sep 16, 2012)

No, I have not had a bad bulb blow a circuit breaker, but too much amperage on the circuit when I run my grow and then turn on the overhead fan and a 2nd ac unit does.  No problem as long as I don't exceed amperage.  I don't imagine the hps is higher amps than the mh but would have to check.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Sep 16, 2012)

It can draw more amps at startup to fire the bulb.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm sure the ballast is designed to run both MH and HPS bulbs because I received both type bulbs with delivery. It could be an amperage concern, but I had a lot less going on in there with the test than normal. Do HPS bulbs take more amperage to fire up than MH? I will know when I get my new bulbs this week and try a HPS. If that ballast will only run MH bulbs I'll just put it in the vedge area. I really like having a variable speed ballast in vedge though. We will see. Thanks for all the input....


Peace


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 17, 2012)

If you are running a 600w system I believe the metal halide is only 450w as I don't think MH comes in 600w(but I could be wrong about that) If that is the case then the MH is not pulling as hard on the ballast as the HPS does and that would account for the failure with the HPS.

On the other hand, I have seen HPS and MH fail multiple ways, which include partial internal shorting which causes shut down after initial lighting. Sometimes they just wink out and never fire again, and sometimes they die slowly. I would definitely try a fresh HPS bulb first. And if it does the same thing then contact the manufacturer for warranty repair on the ballast. I wouldn't continue to use it as you could end up with catastrophic failure of the ballast if there is a problem in it.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks Hush, I have it figured about the same way you do. I'll get the new HPS bulbs this week and will give it another test. Oh, yes they make 600w HPS and MH bulbs. I have a variable speed ballast in vedge that is running at 600w now -- my seedlings are growing more than an inch a day. I won't need HPS for some weeks, so I have time to figure it out. Thanks again.

Peace


----------



## Growdude (Sep 17, 2012)

Never a bad idea to have a backup bulb but im betting its the ballast.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 17, 2012)

You may be right, dude. It worked fine with HPS for months and months before all this began. I will know when I get the new 600w system and the spare lights. I'm beginning to wonder if the boat can handle two 600w lights, two ballasts and another timer. We will see....

thanks for the reply

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 17, 2012)

There are two sides to the boat. 30amps on each side. I'm thinking 60amps can handle what I have in mind. I may have to get creative with extension cords, but I'm determined to get two 600w lights in my flower tent. Can I hook two lights up to one timer? I was thinking of putting in a CO2 system as well, but I'll wait on that idea.

Peace


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 17, 2012)

Hemper   most grows that use co2 are closed sealed rooms...  IDK how you would contain the co2 in the tent with all the vents and an exhaust...  

IMO/E if you exchange the air in your tent properly supplemental co2 should not be needed...


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, Ant, what stopped me in my tracks was the guy at the hydro store telling me I would have to put the filter outside of the room. It is imperative where I am to have zero stink, and in my mind that means the filter MUST be inside the tent. I'm working on it  I plan to move next spring (may change my mind) so I can be in a place where I can set up my grow and optimise what I have learned so far. I want two tents for flowering. Everything I read about CO2 makes me want some of that two 

Peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 17, 2012)

I am kicking around CO2 simply because I may be wanting to have an enclosed ventilation system between my 2 tents and not introduce outside air (fresh CO2) in my new grow space.  It is kind of sounding like we have the same kind of thing in mind with the 2 tents.  I will keep you informed on how things work and the mistakes I make so that you might be able to avoid them.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you, Goddess. Your advice has always been invaluable and has made it possible for me to get where I am now -- simi-noob, lol. I'm still learning, and I guess I always will be...

Peace


----------

